# mod_php broken

## dek

PHP does no longer work after i upgraded to apache 1.3.26-r3 and php/mod_php 4.2.2. i updated all the config files and executed "ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild config". It gave me an error about a missing digest, so i created one. Then i was able to do the ebuild config thing. But php is not parsed.

I think it has something to do with portage (i use 2.0.22). before i upgraded to the latest php version "emerge -s php" told me php and mod_php were not installed, but they were. I upgraded and now it is broken.

I am not able to unmerge mod_php anymore. Here's the output:

```

# emerge unmerge mod_php

 dev-php/mod_php

    selected: 4.2.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> Packages in red are slated for removal.

>>> Packages in green will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting unmerge.

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 0

>>> Unmerging dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2...

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/apidoc.txt.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/apidoc-zend.txt.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/TODO.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/RELEASE_PROCESS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.Zeus.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.STREAMS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.SELF-CONTAINED-EXTENSIONS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.QNX.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.PARAMETER_PARSING_API.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.EXT_SKEL.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.EXTENSIONS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/README.CVS-RULES.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/NEWS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/LICENSE.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/EXTENSIONS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2/CODING_STANDARDS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/shtool

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/rules_pear.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/rules_common.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/rules.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/program.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/pear.m4

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/mkdep.awk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/ltlib.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/library.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/fastgen.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/dynlib.mk

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/dynlib.m4

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/build/acinclude.m4

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/XML/Parser.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/System.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Schedule/At.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Remote.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Registry.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Packager.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Installer.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Frontend/CLI.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Dependency.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Config.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Common.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Remote.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Registry.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Package.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Install.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Config.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Common.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command/Auth.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Autoloader.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/PEAR.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Net/SMTP.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Net/Dig.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Net/Curl.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Mail/smtp.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Mail/sendmail.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Mail/RFC822.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Mail.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTTP/Compress.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTTP.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Table.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Select.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Processor.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Page.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/IT_Error.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/ITX.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/IT.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Form.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/HTML/Common.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/File/SearchReplace.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/File/Passwd.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/File/Find.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Date/Human.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Date/Calc.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/sybase.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/storage.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/pgsql.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/odbc.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/oci8.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/mysql.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/mssql.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/msql.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/ifx.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/ibase.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/fbsql.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB/common.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/DB.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Crypt/HCEMD5.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Crypt/CBC.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Console/Getopt.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/php/Archive/Tar.php

<<<        obj /usr/lib/apache-extramodules/libphp4.so

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/utils.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/regex_extra.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/regex2.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/regex.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/cname.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/regex/cclass.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/php_version.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/win95nt.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/snprintf.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/safe_mode.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/rfc1867.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_version.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_variables.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_ticks.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_syslog.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_streams.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_regex.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_reentrancy.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_output.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_open_temporary_file.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_network.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_main.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_logos.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_ini.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_globals.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_content_types.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_config.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php_compat.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php3_compat.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/php.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/logos.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/internal_functions_registry.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/fopen_wrappers.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/config.w32.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/build-defs.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/main/SAPI.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/xmltok_impl.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/xmltok.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/xmlrole.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/winconfig.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/utf8tab.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/nametab.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/latin1tab.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/iasciitab.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/expat.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/asciitab.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat/ascii.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner_ex.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/url.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/uniqid.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/scanf.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/reg.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/quot_print.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_versioning.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_var.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_type.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_string.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_standard.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str_public.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_rand.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_parsedate.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_metaphone.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_math.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_mail.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_link.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_lcg.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_iptc.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_incomplete_class.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_image.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_ftok.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_fopen_wrappers.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_filestat.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_ext_syslog.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_dir.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_browscap.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_assert.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/php_array.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/pageinfo.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/pack.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/microtime.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/md5.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/info.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/html.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/head.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/fsock.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/flock_compat.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/file.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/exec.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/dns.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/dl.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/datetime.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/cyr_convert.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/credits_sapi.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/credits_ext.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/credits.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/crc32.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/basic_functions.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/base64.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/standard/aggregation.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/session/php_session.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/session/mod_user.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/session/mod_mm.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/session/mod_files.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/unicode_table_ja.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/unicode_table.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbstring.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbregex.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbfilter_ja.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbfilter.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring/cp932_table.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/acconfig.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_variables.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_static_allocator.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_stack.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_qsort.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_ptr_stack.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_operators.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_llist.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_list.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_language_parser.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_istdiostream.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_parser.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_ini.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_indent.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_highlight.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_hash.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_globals_macros.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_globals.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_fast_cache.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_extensions.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_execute_locks.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_execute.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_errors.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_dynamic_array.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_constants.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_config.w32.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_builtin_functions.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_alloc.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/zend.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/acconfig.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/Zend/FlexLexer.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_win32.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config_common.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.w32.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/readdir.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/acconfig.h

<<<        obj /usr/include/php/TSRM/TSRM.h

<<<        obj /usr/bin/phptar

<<<        obj /usr/bin/phpize

<<<        obj /usr/bin/phpextdist

<<<        obj /usr/bin/php-config

<<<        obj /usr/bin/pearize

<<<        obj /usr/bin/pear

--- cfgpro sym /etc/php4/lib

--- cfgpro sym /etc/apache/conf/php.ini

--- cfgpro sym /etc/apache/conf/addon-modules/php.ini

<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.2.2

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/extensions

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/build

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/XML

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Schedule

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Frontend

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/PEAR/Command

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/PEAR

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Net

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Mail

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Image

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/HTTP

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/HTML

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/File

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Date

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/DB

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Crypt

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Console

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php/Archive

<<<        dir /usr/lib/php

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/regex

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/main

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext/xml/expat

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext/xml

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext/standard

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext/session

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext/mbstring

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/ext

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/Zend

<<<        dir /usr/include/php/TSRM

<<<        dir /usr/include/php

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/apache-extramodules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/php4

--- !empty dir /etc/apache/conf/addon-modules

--- !empty dir /etc/apache/conf

--- !empty dir /etc/apache

--- !empty dir /etc

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1376, in ?

    if 1==unmerge(myaction, myfiles):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1156, in unmerge

    retval=portage.unmerge(mysplit[0],mysplit[1],portage.root)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1387, in unmerge

    mylink.delete()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3066, in delete

    os.unlink(self.dbdir+"/"+x)

OSError: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '//var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/files'

```

----------

